# Help setting up an Xbox One?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im getting my son an Xbox One for his 10th birthday next week, and I will obviously need to set it up and create an account for him etc.

Do I first need to create a Microsoft account and then link that to the Xbox, or can I use one of my existing emails?

I was going to set everything up using his details but with a false date of birth so he can play COD etc. He already does this on my PS4 and I trust him. Or is there a better way of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i use my aol email.think i set up my microsoft account when i set up the console


----------



## Vw_Jay (Aug 20, 2016)

Just use your regular email or make a fresh one but be aware they will auto renew the account if you pay with cc or PayPal best get pre pay card for either few months or full year!

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

As above get a card from somewhere like cd keys, I usually end up getting 13 months fir around £22ish instead of 12 months for £40 (if memory serves)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I got one for our son who was 10 a few weeks back. I used our Gmail accounts to set up the Microsoft account for my son. I have the parental controls set so I have to authorise various things like friend requests etc. 

With regard to the xbox live gold membership, as Col says above, get a card online with 13 months. Thatll allow him to talk to his friends and play online.

It's a great console and your son will love it!! 

Good luck,

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks.

So am I right in thinking an email is needed when setting up the console and that this creates a Microsoft account, which then creates a profile on the Xbox, and then Xbox Live Gold can be purchased later?


So when setting up the above account, am I right in thinking that my options are..

1) Create the account for myself, and then add my son as a kind of sub account where he creates his own profile/username and I have parental control over what he can access?
2) Set the account up from the beginning in his name, with a false date of birth to allow him to play COD, and trust him?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep - you can use Facebook, Google, or something else I font have to create a Microsoft account. In this account you pick a gamer tag - he prob already has one if he is on the ps4 

Once this is created, it will allow you to open this profile (log in) on the xbox. 

Then you can enter the 20 something digit code to give you access to the live gold membership and all the on line facilities. 

With regard to the parental thing, yes, you've got it right. My son had a 360 for years, so I had the parental controls set fairly strictly so I had to approve friends etc. He's now a lot more sensible, and I completely trust him too, so I have relaxed these a bit.

Pop on again if you need any more help. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Cooks

He already has a full account on my PS4 so he can play COD etc, I trust him but still monitor what he does etc. This is why Im thinking of setting him up with his own full account on the Xbox, using a fake date of birth so he can do the same, although it seems Xbox perhaps has better parent controls than the PS4.

Looking at getting in the Elite model, but not everywhere sells them.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just purchased the Elite console from Tesco for £279 on offer. Most of the new games he will want aren't released yet (Fifa17/COD etc) so might pick up a couple of preowned games in the meantime.

Game had the best deal - Xbox One Elite + Forza Horizon 3 + Halo + Now TV trial = £329 but they keep going out of stock.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Got the Xbox all set up ok. Had a problem with the keyboard not displaying on screen when typing, but solved by resetting the console by holding the Xbox button for 10 secs, and unplugging for 5 mins.


----------

